# LSD in a tube



## ldubia (Apr 22, 2015)

I wanted to try something a little different.  So I attempted a couple of  kaleidoscopes.  The first one is a traditional scope with an wet cell object box.  The second is a teleidoscope.  I made stands for each one to sit on and look cool.  This is just a frist try at it but I will persevere and make something that really jumps out.

The last thing is a pierced bowl i am working on.  I am considering leaving the rest of the piercing alone and leaving it at half way.  I have a bit more to balance out the piercing but it is almost there.  

Comments and criticisms welcome.


----------



## magpens (Apr 22, 2015)

Nice work, Larry !!! Very nice, indeed !!!


----------



## plantman (Apr 22, 2015)

Great work Larry !! What are the size of your pieces ??   Jim  S


----------



## ldubia (Apr 23, 2015)

plantman said:


> Great work Larry !! What are the size of your pieces ??   Jim  S



They are both 7.5" long by 2" diameter.  I have annother one in miond that will be larger and have interresting features.


----------



## triw51 (Apr 23, 2015)

That bowl is really cool.  Haven't tried kaleidoscopes yet but have looked at a few kits yours look really cool


----------



## Katya (Apr 23, 2015)

Great Kaleidoscopes!  Where do you get the innards?


----------



## Charlie_W (Apr 23, 2015)

Super looking work Larry!
Question on the bowl....on the I carved solid side, have you burnt in the design?
Is is a very nice piece and Wifey will love it.
 I can see a thin bowl/ dish in my future!
She has a burner and just got a carver for an upcoming Dixie Biggs workshop!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Apr 23, 2015)

Love the Kaleidoscopes... that's on my bucket list to try very soon... I did a bunch of the little eggoscopes from PSI and they all sold very quickly... people like the K'scopes and I figure the bigger ones would do really well... I have the mirrors and have looked at a dozen or so videos on making them, just haven't made the jump yet.

For first attempts, yours are pretty impressive.

Do your object chambers turn or do you have to turn the scope itself like you do the eggoscopes??

That's one of the hang ups, haven't figured how I'm gong to attach the object chambers so they will turn.


----------



## TonyL (Apr 23, 2015)

Very nice Larry! What type of wood did you use for the end rings of pictures 3 and 4? Very well done!


----------



## Skewer (Apr 23, 2015)

Nice, the second one especially. Wow!


----------



## Fay Prozora (Apr 24, 2015)

I want to make a larger one like yours but I don't have a clue as to where to get the insides unless I look in the thrift stores for toy ones to use. Yours turned out real nice. I have made a number of the eggs too.  I love the k scopes too. I don't think I will out grow them. I can sit for hours looking at the colors.  Fay


----------



## TellicoTurning (Apr 25, 2015)

Fay Prozora said:


> I want to make a larger one like yours but I don't have a clue as to where to get the insides unless I look in the thrift stores for toy ones to use. Yours turned out real nice. I have made a number of the eggs too.  I love the k scopes too. I don't think I will out grow them. I can sit for hours looking at the colors.  Fay




Fay,
Look up Kaleidoscope parts on the WWW... you'll get more sites than you can look at in a day... have spent hours just going from one to another.


----------

